# BOSS vs Rice Bran Meal



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2008)

I've been thinking of replacing BOSS with rice bran meal for fat. BOSS is expensive at the elevator where I buy my feed and they are looking into the rice bran meal for me, but haven't given me a price. I was thinking that RBM is alot higher in fat than BOSS, so could feed less even if it cost a bit more by weight.

Was at a local farm store today and they had 40# bags of BOSS for $17.99. So I grabbed one. Protein-15%; Fat-25%; Fiber-40%.
Went over to check out the RBM. 40# of Max-E-Glow is $22.49. Protein-13%; Fat-18%; Fiber-8.5%. 

Now this isn't making sense to me. The BOSS is higher in fat and cheaper. ???

(And, WHY do they have to go to 40# with the same price--or more, instead of just leaving it at 50# and raising the price? Do they really think that we're all IDIOTS and don't get it??) :really


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

I tried the rice bran pellets, but the girls did not like it at all, even when introduced slowly to it (and it isn't even a large portion of the mix). So I went back to BOSS, plus, like you found out, BOSS is cheaper. Here, BOSS is anywhere from $17.49 - $30.00 per 40# bag.


----------



## buckrun (Mar 7, 2008)

Don't buy a name brand stabilized rice bran. Manna Pro is just about as much as you can pay for any type of feed or supplement.
If it is cool and they go through it quickly you don't need to be paying for the patent on how to stabilize. The technology is proprietary and they charge for that more than for the process of stabilizing. 
The heat and enzyme destruction is not doing you any nutritional or digestive favors- just adding to shelf life.

Just buy a bag of hog feed  Ask if you can get plain bulk rice bran. They sell it at most mills that mix.
It is NOT stabilized and we mix it right into our feed mix. Heat will cause the enzymes to work on the fats to break them down but it doesn't happen that fast. It starts at as much as 25 percent fat and they ruin 7 percent of it to stabilize it so....

It is super cheap fat at a mill that mixes. Maybe split a bag with someone. Some mills will split a bag with you since they are using it to mix all the time.
Don't pay for the label and the patent.

Another idea is to use rice bran oil. 100% fat and you can fridge it to preserve it and top dress ration like Nicki is doing.
And be careful not to exceed 5% fat total in your ration or you will kill off your fiber digesting bacteria.
and and and lol.....later yawl.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2008)

I haven't been able to find the rice bran pellets at all. Just the meal. 

BOSS is about $35 for 50# at the elevator, so at the farm store, even at 40#, it's almost half price. They had it on sale from $19.99. Thinking maybe I ought to pick up a couple more bags if I go to town again soon.

The owner at the elevator keeps trying to talk me into using their roasted soy meal. It's even higher in fat (can't remember exact), and cheaper, but it's 43% protein. He'd figured it out in my grain mix and would bring it up to ~16% protein. 


(Posted same time as Lee).


----------



## D Bar J Acres (Nov 5, 2007)

The MaxEGlo here is $36! that's a steal by you. I bought a bag this winter to mix in with my oats and barley I was using and they ate it just fine.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

The idea of using byproducts for fat, protein, fiber etc...is to buy what is a local by product. Here it is rice bran meal or pellets. Cottonseed meal or hulls. Fish and feather meals. Some distillers grain leavings. Makes no sense to truck in some places elses by products. What is local to you?


----------



## smithurmonds (Jan 20, 2011)

Last I checked here BOSS was over $30/bag. I want to say $36.99? Anyway, like Lee was saying we are topdressing sunflower oil now and it's working great. Don't ask me what percentage I'm using it at because I still haven't figured out how to figure it out  but no clumpy poops here and they're putting on padding. The goats love it and it's given me an easy way to get my minerals to stick to their oats.


----------



## smithurmonds (Jan 20, 2011)

And yes- like Vicki said- this is something I was able to get locally, which is what prompted me to start using it.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2008)

Ummm....Indiana=CORN! LOL :biggrin

Well, and soybean. Maybe I'll check into the roasted meal more and tell them to forget the RBM. I drive those poor guys at the elevator CRAZY!! LOL


----------



## swgoats (May 21, 2010)

Down here they have the Max-E-Glo rice bran pellets in TSC - in Lafayette too. I can seem to find an amount that doesn't give them cow plop stool though, so I haven't used it much.


----------

